# a3 in chicago..



## mil337 (Aug 14, 2002)

as the title reads.......


----------



## mil337 (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: a3 in chicago.. (mil337)*

sorry,i guess i dont know what im doing......maybe someone can help me?


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: a3 in chicago.. (mil337)*


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: a3 in chicago.. (mil337)*

Don't suppose you got a chance to speak to the owner of this?


----------



## mil337 (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: a3 in chicago.. (the pik)*

I talked to him once...j/k, actually its my best friends car. he purchased it a year ago from a guy who imported it through mexico, so he doesnt know all the details as far as bringing it into america. sorry...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: a3 in chicago.. (mil337)*

Theirs a lady that worked for H&R in Germany and when they sent her over here, she bought the car with her. Straight off the boat, no grey market. She told me that she had no problem gettng it over here. She said Audi's Emmision comply with US standard without any mods. I dont see why no one is bringing them ver here by the ship loads. The cost maybe







. But she has one that looks just like that. This was a few years back.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: a3 in chicago.. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Wuz BottlFedG60* »_I don't see why no one is bringing them ver here by the ship loads. 

Because the cars can't be registered in the USA by a US citizen unless the car is exported out after the person leaves the country.


----------



## Syncronicity (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: a3 in chicago.. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

If it had Washington plates it's the H&R car. If not, it's a different one.


----------



## mil337 (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: a3 in chicago.. (Syncronicity)*

this is the only one ive actually seen in america,but i have heard of the h&r car,ive also seen pictures of a indigo blue a3 that looked identical to my friends-i beleive it was in washington(so maybe it was the h&r a3?) but ive also heard rumor of a white s3 in downtown chicago. im kinda surprised there arent more pics of any more a3 sightings in america,ive heard that there is somewhere around 20 stateside. has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Squibb (Jan 30, 2002)

Down here in San Diego, you get the opportunity to see strange things from just across the border. I have not seen an A3 yet, but have passed a Ford Ka, weird Chevy truck, and even a polo. But damn, If I could just walk across the street to TJ, what fun I could have.
John


----------



## VdubbinDude (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: a3 in chicago.. (mil337)*

There is a guy up here in Minneapolis that has a bunch of S2 and A2 old school that he brought over that for some reason are all left side drive. He used to race them, but now just gives them to his family members and turns heads EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## ScrubbinVeeDub (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: a3 in chicago.. (uv23)*

At Waterfest APR had an S3







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Voodoo.T (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: a3 in chicago.. (VdubbinDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubbinDude* »_There is a guy up here in Minneapolis that has a bunch of S2 and A2 old school that he brought over that for some reason are all left side drive. He used to race them, but now just gives them to his family members and turns heads EVERYWHERE!!!

That S2 was at the Volksport meeting on Sunday... I was wondering WTF was up with that badging. I'm not too familiar with older Audi's but after reading this... cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*sigh* I love S3's...


----------



## Tadd (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: a3 in chicago.. (LilGolf18T)*

I love A3's, I wish I was back in Scotland.








Nice car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red Pocket Rocket (Oct 17, 2002)

bastard.... i want one


----------



## 5ven3 (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: (Red Pocket Rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red Pocket Rocket* »_bastard.... i want one








 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








santa! please give me one for x-mas! pretty please!!!


----------



## '86 Jetta D (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (5ven3)*

are they in canada? i can't remember. and if so i'm moving.


----------



## WOBVr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

S3's are the sheet
i drove one over 150mph in a slight curve
the quattro system makes it stick the the ground like a freaking train to its rail
i get to drive one again in 10 days, on the autobahn this time, i can't wait


----------



## EngineCodeAAA (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (WOBVr6)*

jeebus christopher, why do i hafta be such a loser?! i want a cool car someday!!!


----------

